# Hello Everyone



## marcuscarr (Feb 19, 2009)

I am new to this forum and to beekeeping. I was advised by Sundance to put a little introduction up here. So here goes =]

I live in North Idaho with my wonderful wife (she is actually getting me the beekeeping stuff for my birthday, which is today!), 7 year old daughter and 5 year old son, two dogs, 6 chickens, 5 rabbits and their litters, and a very nocturnal hamster with a squeeky exercise wheel.

We moved from the city to a 10 acre plot of land about 5 years ago to get some peace and try to get closer to nature. It worked. Nature has a strange habit of moving in, invited or not.

I am a computer technician by trade and spend the rest of my time woodworking, carving, pyrography, metal working, leatherworking, gardening, raising chickens and rabbits and now...beekeeping!

Well, not quite yet. My first order of bees will be here April 15th. 

I am looking forward to meeting many of you and learning from your vast wealth of knowledge.

Sincerely,
Marcus


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Sheesh!!! No one bothered to warn you about Sundance yet!!!  :lookout:



Wow, shoulds like you got the setup going on there Marcus!

Great to have you join us. Hope you find as much enjoyment here as the rest of us do.

WELCOME!


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

welcome aboard marcus and happy birthday also.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome Marcus........... From a city lot to 10 acres,
now that's changing gears. Sounds like a nice setup
and a great place to bring up you kids.

This site made it possible for me to get into beekeeping
by helping to avoid so many stumbling blocks. So many
great folks here that always take the time to answer
your questions.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome Marcus, Working your hives will give you a chance to zone out and forget about everything else that's going on.


----------



## marcuscarr (Feb 19, 2009)

That makes sense. I can only imagine that being swarmed by 10,000 bees would keep your full attention


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome marcus. Try to keep the bees out of your nose
How's that for beginner's advice?


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Good to have you here. You're right...nature does have a way of changing you. Or maybe, it changes you back to the way you started out!


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

*Greetings from the Land of Cotton*

Marcuscarr sounds like you may need to apply for eieio status. (I'm every envious) [You know the old McDonald had a farm thing] Best of Luck in your endeavors.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

*she is actually getting me the beekeeping stuff for my birthday, which is today*

Welcome to the forum...we already share something, same birthday...didn't know anyone else was nuts enough to be born on that day..hehe. 

Need to get your wife to help with the hives, she'll enjoy it. So maybe a beesuit for her birthday would be a good investment..


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Marcus, Welcome...I wish you the best...I found peace with the bees and have met many life long friends through beekeeping...


----------

